# Have You Ever Used One Of These??



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2013)

About a year ago i was trolling for antique tools on EBAY and i was able to get a heap of old tools ridiculously cheap.
the best i can imagine was an old machinist had passed on and whomever was in charge of selling his tools had absolutely no idea what tools were or how much to charge for them... i feel kinda like a vulture when i tell this story:thinking:
I won the auction for less than a Ben Franklin, and cost almost as much to ship. 
But, when it arrived in 6 usps boxes, it felt like Christmas in July. 
Now mind you, i already have enough tools and didn't really need any more, but i just couldn't pass up THE DEAL !!!



Among the pile of wrenches, files,taps,dies,drillbits,lathe tooling,and misc tooling i came across an interesting piece....
It was rather dirty and i had not seen anything like it before. I gently took a scotch brite pad and knocked off the outer crust of what looked like sawdust mixed with oil or grease. it had been used but looked fairly good. I saw the the face of the unit was stamped 1920.
a set screw was missing, but otherwise complete. I disassembled the unit completely and to my astonishment there was no rust to be found anywhere internally, grease and shavings yes, gunk yes, no rust i don't know how.
I cleaned the parts in mineral spirits, ran a tap through a few holes, replaced a couple setscrews and BaddaBing!
A well made tool for next to nothing, after doing a little research i found out it's use(s).









Can you tell me if you have used one and/or have one??, and if nothing else take a stab at what it might be.
thanks for looking!
mike)


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a tapping head to me.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 28, 2013)

It is a tool holder for a mill or lathe tailstock.  You put the end with the tang into the tail stock and you can mill on your lathe.  It doesnt look like it has a provivion for a drawbar so it will be easy to dislodge on an upright mill.  If it has a threaded hole in the tang end then you use a draw bar and inset what ever tool you select.  Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Feb 28, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> Looks like a tapping head to me.



I would have to agree. The square jaws would be perfect for a tap.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 7, 2013)

in the holder a 1" silver & deming bit, enlarging a cast iron chuck through hole for my MT3 dead center.
i intend to use the chuck adapter as a mini faceplate for driving a dog for small shafting.
i have used this double grip toolholder to hold taps as well as drill bits.
 it grabs like a champ even when power tapping on the lathe.
that was previously a feat the was left to only the smallest and shallowest of bores with the other holders i have.
i love it when a patent from 1874, manufactured in the 20's performs better than more modern tooling.
the kicker is i got it next to free. it just needed someone like me to appreciate the old ways, and put if back to use!
what old interesting tools do you have?


----------



## vt-biketim (Mar 10, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> View attachment 48420
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if you have used one and/or have one??, and if nothing else take a stab at what it might be.
> ...


The business end reminds me of the chuck on a bit brace, so maybe this allows you to use an auger bit in the taper of a drill press?


----------



## furpo (Mar 10, 2013)

Used one about 45 years ago on a large floor mounted drill press in a old black smith shop. Had flat belts, I’m sure it was on a line shaft originally. Awesome power! 
The chuck had great gripping power on drill bits. Also used it for twisting pickets for ornamental iron railings.
Great old chuck!


----------



## fastback (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a couple of these.  I was never 100% sure what they were for, I figured they were a chuck of some sort, but I never tried using them.  Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## poorrockpicker (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a chuck off a camelback drill press, one came with mine that I was given "for the right price". All I had to do was remove the drill press from his shop.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 18, 2017)

Here are shots of the double grip chuck holding a straight reamer in the tailstock of my Hercus ARH 9' lathe
i was reaming a pulley for a VFD conversion on my Shenwai SW900B lathe





the double grip chucks are a little slow to use, 
but they are hard to beat when it comes to grip strength!


----------

